# Drugstore Products?



## IqMakeup (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi !
  	Can anyone tell me where to find American drugstore brands in the UK particularly London? Has anyone ordered online ? What about rollerball versions of fragrances ? Are they readily available ?


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there,

  	Which US brands in particular were you after?


----------



## IqMakeup (Jun 30, 2011)

Cover girl.. Physician's formula.. Neutrogena makeup.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

i struggle to be honest so i usually go to ebay. or sometimes i ask a specktra member to help out with a cp for me


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah sorry, I don't know where you can get hold of those. I was looking for Physician's Formular the other day, I want to try their tinted moisturiser!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 8, 2011)

If it helps, I saw Milani and LA colors in a shop called Beauty Base in Westfield Shopping Centre, london? It also had rows of perfume (no kidding) so rollerball perfumes might be found there too.


----------

